# Another cherokee build, this is my 3rd,,haha



## rikinwyoming (Aug 29, 2011)

So I traded the xj I previously owned for a harley, which I am happy with the trade... miss my cherokees though, have had a couple already..(as AZ77, one of my BCC club members personally knows as he has my 99 now)
Anyway, so got another cherokee from my roomates to play with and use as a daily driver...here's the specs and no I don't know how long I will keep it, but it's fun to build it...
1996 Jeep Cherokee, 4.0HO engine, AW4 transmission, NP231 Transmission, Dana30 front and Chrysler 8.25 rear with 27 spline axles, electric windows, locks, tilt, cruise, a nice comfy ride. When I got it , it ran fine with just a few lil mechanical issues (leaks and non working interior lights), worn springs and shocks, etc. The good was it runs good, gets good gas mileage, seems solid with no rust and a good interior.

here's a pic when I got it...








In the last couple weeks I have concentrated on fixing little things like vacuum leaks, interior lights, oil change, etc. Also thanks to KJ got some better tires and rims for it! Also bought from AZ77 Jody's old 8.25 rear axle with a lockrite in it, and got a spectre air filter with some pvc pipe from 00DC jeep. Here's how it looks now...
















I am not making a rock crawler, more of just an around town/camping vehicle so the mods will not be extreme. Got the tires on and they barely fit, but don't rub around town. Still have to retrofit the pvc pipe and cone filter for my easier breating capabilities, as well as get off my ass and get the lockrite installed. As the springs are weak, looking to do a small lift in the 2.5 to 3 inch variety just to clear the 245/75-16's which I got from KJ. Regearing will be in the works later down the road, as the just under 31 inch tires will not affect gas mileage too much. Gearing will be in the 4.56 to 4.88 variety when I move up to 33 inch (285 metric) size tire. A budget roof rack, budget rear tire carrier (probaby made from a hitch mounted bike carrier, some lights, and a front bumper down the road as well as some zj components to strengthen the front up...

comments/suggestions always welcome!


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

Very nice, we have a 1993 Grand, first year they were sold, 250k miles and still going strong.


----------



## Jimmy24 (Apr 20, 2011)

Looking forward to your build. Love the pics.

Is there a wench in the offing? I saw a WARN wench sticker, but didn't see one on the bumper.

Jimmy


----------



## HamiltonFelix (Oct 11, 2011)

Every man likes a wench or two...  but I think you meant winch. I like the idea of a 2" receiver at each end and a winch mounted on 2" square tube. Just run heavy leads to both ends and use those high current plug connectors you see on tow truck jumper cables.


----------



## Jimmy24 (Apr 20, 2011)

HamiltonFelix said:


> Every man likes a wench or two...  but I think you meant winch. I like the idea of a 2" receiver at each end and a winch mounted on 2" square tube. Just run heavy leads to both ends and use those high current plug connectors you see on tow truck jumper cables.


 I knew it looked wrong, that wenchy winch....:dunno:

Jimmy


----------



## Jimmy24 (Apr 20, 2011)

HamiltonFelix said:


> Every man likes a wench or two...  but I think you meant winch. I like the idea of a 2" receiver at each end and a winch mounted on 2" square tube. Just run heavy leads to both ends and use those high current plug connectors you see on tow truck jumper cables.


And BTW, that is an excellent idea!!

Jimmy


----------



## rikinwyoming (Aug 29, 2011)

Yes I do own a winch, two actually, 1 warn and 1 offbrand. The winch is not on as I am in the middle of designing a new and improved bumper using my experience offroading and competing as a guide. That will either be in this thread or a separate one! The mounting of the winch on both ends is something warn talks about in their trans4mer line. As far as the leads, I use welding wire and hd connectors that only fit one way. That way I can also jump someone's vehicle if need be without having to open my hood.


----------



## ajsmith (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice ride, I look forward to following your build. 
I'm looking to build either a Cherokee or go with a FSJ Wagon. I do like them both but I'm starting to lean towards the Cherokee. 
:beercheer:


----------



## HamiltonFelix (Oct 11, 2011)

I'm pretty sure I remember buying my high current plug connectors from AW Direct: Towing Equipment, Work Truck Supplies & Accessories and I think it's this one:

Single Replacement Plug End - Superior Signals | AW Direct

They may not be the cheapest out there on all things, but AW Direct ships very quickly and they are easy to deal with. I used to get their catalogs.


----------

